# I'm starting to think min0 lee is actually two people



## Slowpoke2003 (Jan 7, 2013)

At least her avatar is hot


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 9, 2013)

Slowpoke2003 said:


> At least her avatar is hot



Are you SURE that's a her?  (Both min0 lee and the avatar)


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 9, 2013)

Slowpoke2003 said:


> At least her avatar is hot



Didn't you hear ? Lee pushed Min0 in front of a train last week.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 9, 2013)

please do a quick search as this has been answered many times. Mino-Lee is a husband and wife who post here. They are an IM icon, and should be showed respect and admiration from all newbies.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 10, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> please do a quick search as this has been answered many times. Mino-Lee is a husband and wife who post here. They are an IM icon, and should be showed respect and admiration from all newbies.



Respect is earned.  That's why you receive none.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 10, 2013)

Min0 Lee looks like a woman from the waist up, man from the waist down.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2013)

Min0 Lee is a IM legend!


----------



## Supreme Allah (Jan 10, 2013)

^^they will pay in the fires of the eyes of allah


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 10, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> Respect is earned.  That's why you receive none.



I receive all the respect I need from the people I respect.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> I receive all the respect I need from the people I respect.



Respect! .....even though you are small, pale, and a gentile


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 10, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> I receive all the respect I need from the people I respect.



I guess low standards are better than no standards.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2014)

Are you guys still fighting over, there's enough me to spread around.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2015)

min0 lee said:


> Are you guys still fighting over me, there's enough of me to spread around.


Corrected


----------



## maniclion (Oct 16, 2015)

min0 lee said:


> Are you guys still fighting over, there's enough me to spread around.



Not lately


----------

